# Colored Fog



## 6ftstudios (May 28, 2007)

So...I'm watching Spiderman. In one scene there is green colored fog. Anyone know how this can be achieved? I don't think it was lighting or cg.


----------



## soundman (May 28, 2007)

The safest way to do it is to shine green light into it. There is no way to add dye to fog to make it change color that requires smoke which is a big can of worms.


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 28, 2007)

6ftstudios said:


> So...I'm watching Spiderman. In one scene there is green colored fog. Anyone know how this can be achieved? I don't think it was lighting or cg.



What makes you think it wasn't CG?


----------



## avkid (May 28, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> I was told by some industry guy that SAG now has a big problem with fog anyways.


As does AEA, but only with certain types.
www.actorsequity.org/docs/safesan/calibration_factors.pdf


----------



## icewolf08 (May 28, 2007)

avkid said:


> As does AEA, but only with certain types.
> www.actorsequity.org/docs/safesan/calibration_factors.pdf



AEA doesn't have an issue with fog they just regulate it for health and safety reasons. The paperwork that is available on their website is based on the testing done by Environ, and independent company, for AEA. They tested, and continue to test various fog and haze machines for the particle concentration of the fogs and hazes based on the safe levels for breathing. There is also documentation on how to perform your own testing if your machine is not listed.

The calibration factors document from the above link details how the air quality meters were set up for the testing. There are also equipment based time and distance reports available for download. These detail when you can put an AEA actor in front of different machines at different output settings.


----------



## Van (May 28, 2007)

ost likely it was a version of "spectra smoke". Spectra Smoke or smoke cookies are available at a number of places, anyplace that does video or film. it usually comes in a 3 1/2" x 3/8" Cookie. we used to use a pair of vise-grips to hold half a film can light the cookie, then put it in the can lid, then use the other half of the lid to wave it around the set. There are a ton of ways to get this kind of smoke, but as there is a prohibition against Pyro on here, and all of these methods involve lighting something on fire or igniting a chemical, I shant discuss it further.....


----------



## gafftaper (May 29, 2007)

As was suggested above, with all the CGI in that movie why would they deal with the hassles and hazards of real smoke? Just draw it in later, it'll look more like real smoke than real smoke does.


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 29, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> As was suggested above, with all the CGI in that movie why would they deal with the hassles and hazards of real smoke? Just draw it in later, it'll look more like real smoke than real smoke does.




Yeah, I do special effects and smoke isn't that hard.


----------



## gafftaper (May 30, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Yeah, I do special effects and smoke isn't that hard.



And you don't have a bazillion dollar budget like they did. 

Look at it this way, how much in that same shot was CGI-ed in later? Was anything real in that shot? How can you know anymore?


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 30, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Real smoke... in a youth ministry?



When I said special effects i meant in videos (like greenscreen, lightsabers, smoke, blaster shots, etc.).

But still, we do lots of smoke in the youth ministry. We have an ADJ Fogstorm 700 and we are now getting an ADJ Mister Kool (dry ice fogger W00t!). We do tons of special effects. There is a kids camp called Breakaway this summer and it is spaceship themed, and we are making a control panel, and we are hopefully going to make it blow up! 

_______________________________________________



gafftaper said:


> And you don't have a bazillion dollar budget like they did.
> 
> Look at it this way, how much in that same shot was CGI-ed in later? Was anything real in that shot? How can you know anymore?



I just use Adobe After Effects.

If you look at the behind the scenes in Starwars, where are whole scenes with closeups of characters that are all CG.


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 30, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Oh okay. I thought you meant smoke, like burning something, not fog.



Oh, well we still do a lot of burning stuff (swords, mini-flamethrowers, etc.). We also really like explosions (such as shooting TVs!).


----------



## avkid (May 30, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Oh, well we still do a lot of burning stuff (swords, mini-flamethrowers, etc.). We also really like explosions (such as shooting TVs!).


"We" should seek professional help(head shrink or a pyrotechnician)before someone gets hurt!


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 30, 2007)

avkid said:


> "We" should seek professional help(head shrink or a pyrotechnician)before someone gets hurt!



We have professional help... The angels!


----------



## avkid (May 30, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> We have professional help... The angels!


I'd like to see their licence!


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 30, 2007)

avkid said:


> I'd like to see their licence!



They don't need one 

It shouldn't be hard to tell an angel from a phony.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Are angels not entitled to days off?

And I thought God gave people wisdom for a reason...


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 3, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Are angels not entitled to days off?



Yes, but considering that there are tons of angels, It doesn't matter.


Chris15 said:


> And I thought God gave people wisdom for a reason...



Yeah he did. What does that have to go with it?


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 4, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Yeah he did. What does that have to go with it?



The fact that this question is being asked is of slight concern... You have wisdom to know that playing with flaming swords comes with a high chance of burning the building down or some other disastrous consequence and should then be able to, through said wisdom, that it might be a good idea not to do it...


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 4, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> The fact that this question is being asked is of slight concern... You have wisdom to know that playing with flaming swords comes with a high chance of burning the building down or some other disastrous consequence and should then be able to, through said wisdom, that it might be a good idea not to do it...



We've been doing it for years, and the guys are very experienced. Its mostly the adults with the flaming swords, and when the youth hold they they are freaked out so they're very careful. Most youth just stare at the sword when they hold it.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 4, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> We've been doing it for years, and the guys are very experienced. Its mostly the adults with the flaming swords, and when the youth hold they they are freaked out so they're very careful. Most youth just stare at the sword when they hold it.



Let me echo my apologies for the misinterpretation posted in the other thread and refer you there for further details...


----------

